# Gun safety



## dcollins (Jan 15, 2010)

So, I'm pretty sure I know what you all are going to say to this, but:

Our show requires the use of nine period-specific firearms. They must be period-specific and usable as they will be displayed on stage, examined by the actors on stage, and they will be fired on several occasions. 

First of all, we're firing blanks. Some of these guns we can get in a model that is designed to shoot blanks, some of the period-specific ones we can't, but that's not my department...

We'll have someone whose entire job is firearm safety. I'm told they'll be given a professional training course, and of course a gun safe will be purchased and used to store all firearms and blanks. 

The guns are never fired at close range in the script, though they are intended to all be fired out over the audience (after being pointed at the audience) in the final scene.

I'm pretty sure I'll be in a position on this show where I'll be present at production meetings and will be able to ensure that necessary safety standards are in place. Here are my current drawn up off-the-cuff rules:


Firearms and blanks are to be stored in the safe when not in use
The safe is to be locked when not in use
The keys/combination to the safe will be given only to the executive board, the directors, and the firearms master
Each actor is to be trained in the safe use of these firearms. Safety is to be stressed,
Firearms are never to be discharged in any circumstance except in the presence of the firearms master during a run or for training purposes
Any actor who discharges, pretends to discharge, draws, or in any way threatens others, in a serious or joking manner, with his firearm shall immediately and without question be removed from the cast
Firearms shall be distributed by the firearms master before each scene and collected by the firearms master after each scene.
All firearms must be collected at the conclusion of each act
No person who is intoxicated may handle a firearm

Now the questions are: is a responsible college student professionally trained 'firearms master' sufficient or would a professional need to be on-site? Legal issues would be taken care of by the executive board, so let's assume that we are legally permitted to possess these. Is there any place for a live firearm in a college theater? Are any of the above safety measures unnecessary given that we are firing blanks? Is there anything else that needs to be added and stated from the start? (If we go forwards with this, of course the gun guy will add specifics, my goal is to be able to set down guidelines at the overall level, much like 'all instruments must be safetied', and don't need to have every detail down at this point.)

We'll also need to make an announcement of this nature at the beginning of the show - informing the audience that real firearms with blank rounds will be fired on stage and informing them that they are, of course, loud. I'm assuming that sound will need to mute everything.


----------



## avkid (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an issue with item 3.

> The keys/combination to the safe will be given only to the executive board, the directors, and the firearms master


No, only firearms master and one other trained person should be able to access the weapons.


----------



## cprted (Jan 15, 2010)

avkid said:


> I have an issue with item 3.
> 
> No, only firearms master and one other trained person should be able to access the weapons.


In my world, it would be the SM and the firearms supervisor that would be the only key holders. However, I don't work in an educational environment as the OP does.


----------



## Footer (Jan 15, 2010)

I am trained in using firearms onstage. I have two productions that have live fire onstage this season. Firearms onstage are dangerous. People can get killed by prop weapons. I know of one theatre that had a gun fire during a rehearsal and a bullet ended up in the floor of the rehearsal hall. Then there is this... St. George student killed in prop-gun accident identified - Salt Lake Tribune

Your list is on the right track. The big points are to have as few people has access to the weapons as possible. Those should be the person fireing, the person being fired at, and the person who is sole responsible for them when they are offstage. 

That being said, in the NYC area there are plenty of people who are trained in stage combat and the use of firearms onstage. EVERYONE who is touching a firearm onstage should be properly trained by a professional. That person should be the judge of who is responsible enough to handle the guns offstage. They will tell you what precautions you need to take based on their experience and your local laws. 

Also, any gun used onstage must not be able to shoot a bullet under any circumstance. I use http://www.weaponsofchoicetheatrical.com/ for all of my gun needs. They build all of their guns off of starting pistols therefore you know that the gun can not fire a real bullet. 

I am closing this thread. Its a good discussion, but we simply can not give you enough advice beyond what I have said and hire a professional for further guidance.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 15, 2010)

One follow up point...

You have several questions at the end of your post. Without a professional getting to know the script, the space, the cast, the blocking... every question can only be answered with an educated guess. Guessing about safety with guns? Not a good idea. Hire a professional. If you need help finding a pro send a PM to Footer or Magnumbd (also a trained weapons guy).


----------

